# Trying Craniosacral Therapy tomorrow hopefully



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I have tried a lot of things in my search for a 'cure' for my particular brand of DPD. I saw an Osteopath a few years ago who found my C3 was out of place and got immediate physical relaxation when he clicked it back into place. I slept really well, but the effect faded after a day and i never really got the same benefit again after another few visits.

So tomorrow I am hoping to try craniosacral therapy for the first time and am hopeful it will be of some benefit. It works as I understand it by using pressure points at the back of the neck to activate the parasympathetic nervous system and help the body relax/release trauma. It is seen as a kind of pseudoscience by some, whether this is because people become so transformed after experiencing it that they come across as quite spiritual I don't know.

A youtube video explained it as the body having 'tides'. I don't know if I buy that hypothesis but others have found relief. Anyway, I will update this post if I get an appointment tomorrow. She said there was availability for Wednesday earlier in the week so fingers crossed


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I've taken a Crainosacral Class at School. There is definitely something to it. I hope you get a chance to try it out. Be prepared for an emotional and or energetic release. I wonder if recurrent sessions could help dissociation, as well as Acupuncture.


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Acupuncture did nothing for me, it only made my fatigue worse. I’m very curious to hear your results Broken, hope you get the chance to find out. Let us know and good luck


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Cheers for the replies. I am looking forward to it. Unfortunately the appointments were taken and the next availability is in two weeks. So I will update this thread then. But I am hopeful that it could do something, will have to see. Open minded but slightly sceptical is how I would saw I am to it. I have been rubbing the back of my neck with a massage ball the last few days and it feels AWESOME lol better when my gf does it though as I can relaxed the muscles more


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

I sometimes go to a manual therapist to manipulate joints and muscles in my neck. I'm always DR'ed x100 afterwards, but that only lasts for 3 minutes. Still weird that it happens though, still can't wrap my head around as to why it happens.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

That's interesting, is it an Osteopath you see or Physiotherapist or something else? The puzzle of DP is unfortunately so massive and clearly different causes for many of us that this is where I am looking now. As I said above, an Osteopath clicked a vertebrate back into place and that night I felt SO relaxed. Just muscles right in the core of my abdomen were releasing. So much so that I told my mum I was convinced this was the cause of my "Depersonalization disorder". Unfortunately it was never repeated after him manipulating my neck several times after this.

But it did make me think it could have something to do with 'my DP' (perhaps we should all call it MDP lol). Will try not to babble too much here, but MDP started with me eating a lot of marijuana. I freaked out a bit and took a hot shower to try and calm down. But I overheated and went to vomit but before I reached the toilet I fainted and fell backwards. I could have been unconscious minutes or hours but I woke up with severe pain in my abdomen which was only helped by me curling into the fetal position.

When it passed I looked in the mirror, my face was very pale, I had blue lips and one eyelid half closed (sounds like a stroke). Also I had the first experience of DP by it feeling dreamy & not feeling in my body when looking in the mirror. Only after this did I have a panic attack, but I had DP symptoms before it. I had neck pain for 3 days after and have had DP ever since. Anyway, I am hoping a craniosacral therapist will help to release any tension held in the body from this, as I think muscular tension is a part of the cause for some, definitely for me


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

It was a Physiotherapist  I never felt the way you did after your first visit with the Osteopath though. The only thing i experienced was that my perception of depth was like COMPLETELY gone for 5 minutes after the therapist manipulates and massages my neck. The fact that i'm lying flat on my belly and he is just pushing my head into the bench can also be a cause but i dont know haha.

Sounds like YDP (your dp ) could as well stem from neck trauma yes.. its worth to give it a shot anyways, hope you'll be a lot wiser soon.

Muscular tension is definitely a problem yes, it seems like all of the emotions are wrapped up inside the muscles and keeping them contracted. I never dealt with my emotions in the past and now i'm numb, so maybe craniosacral therapy can do wonders for me as well and release some of it. Will give it a shot sometime soon.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow I may consider seeing a physio for my neck at some plint as well. I have been using a spiked massage ball on my neck the last few days and my neck muscles actually FEEL softer when I touch them now. Strange really but I do it daily and it helps quite a bit. See a sacrocranial therapist in ten days so fingers crossed.

Lol hopefully MDP and YDP are similar. For sure muscular tension is part of my problem. It is generally all over but also in the core which I think affects my breathing I think. And then the neck which may well be shutting off blood flow to my damn brain! Will update how the massage ball goes in the meantime. And I bought a peanut lacrosse ball which you put under your neck while lying down... might help a little


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

I made an appointment myself as well! Thursday 11th of april. Fingers crossed buddy


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice, I will update you how mine goes on the 10th! Not expecting miracles but you never know what will help, good luck


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Will post this here as it is the best video I have seen on craniosacral therapy. It helps me understand why it might work more than the 'tides' in the body or whatever. It makes sense to me that the bones in the head/neck would move to help pump lymph fluid etc to get waste out/nutrients in. And that the fight flight or FREEZE response could potentially stop that movement from happening. Its a long shot as are most of my theories but gotta keep the hope alive

Watching another videos it seems that your skull is held to allow the small muscles there to slacken and release so they can move as normal again. I am still sceptical but a little more optimistic as I feel I understand it a bit better on a practical level. There is definitely tension in my face/head/neck and all over, so it can't hurt






This one was quite good as well but longer:


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Very informative video's. Your neck injury got me thinking. When i was a little kid i once fell hard from a swing on the back of my head, i had a big gash from it. Few years later i hit that same spot twice with other tumblings.

Now i know this sounds like a reaaally long long shot  but i have experienced DR before i experienced my trauma that was the onset of my panic attacks. I was a very anxious child and always have been a deep thinker and control freak. Maybe my head trauma was really severe at that young age and it set off a lot of things. And i never had open sinuses as well, for as long as i know they are congested. I always have problems with my nose and ears. My voice even sounds a bit muffled and i feel that i cannot speak freely.

Well ive been rambling long enough here haha. TLDR: a man can hope, lets find out if cranio does something


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Unfortunately everything is a long shot as there are so many causes. Brain chemistry, inflammation, mineral/vitamin deficiency, lyme disease, brain damage/tumour... there are too many to list. I used to think this made me a hypochondriac but I don't believe mine is just anxiety. It sounds like your neck could be involved as well. My C2/C3 is definitely subluxed as an osteopath has put it back in place several times only for it to slip back out.

There are blood vessels that go to the brain THROUGH the neck bones so if they are out of place slightly it really can affect blood flow to the brain. Part of the brain stem is in the neck as well. It does sound like a long shot but plausible as mine did start with a knock to the head, although when 'high' I did feel DP. I have been massaging my neck with a massage ball as well as self manipulating it by a youtube video lol before I could only crack it lower down but with one video I can now feel the upper neck cracking which feels pretty good


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I just wanted to update this. I have been doing self manipulation of the neck lol sounds bad and it is a bit dangerous so I recommend everyone to really see an osteopath rather than do this yourself. I know that my C3 is out of place and I crack my neck EVERYDAY several times. I constantly feel that I need to crack it. The way I did this before was just with my neck muscles (not holding my head with my hands) and just tilt my head to the side.

This technique has you lying on the bed so your neck muscles are relaxed. You then use your hands to turn your head. When I did this I got a GREAT crack in my neck, but I felt it was definitely higher than usual. It was up in the C1-C2 area. Now, I don't know if I have managed to manipulate my neck back into place, but I would say I have been getting extreme muscle spasms in the core of my body. I got this the first time I saw an osteopath and was completely convinced this was the cause of my DP. I was so relaxed and BREATHING deeply, I could really feel I was breathing properly. (this was never repeated with sessions again with the osteo- perhaps because I knew the neck part and was slightly tensed up)

So after doing this myself I am again feeling waves of relaxation, and for two days now am really breathing better. It is like my lungs and chest have opened up. I would also add I have been using a spiked massage ball on the back of my neck to loosen tightened muscles (important!) and I have been lying down with a hot microwaveable beany bag under my neck. This is early days, and for all I know this is the imipramine kicking in. But it feels as though it is the neck that has changed things. This is what I did, I also crack all my joints and have done for a while as it helps release some tension (toes, knees, hips, shoulders, back, fingers). I am assuming that I never got to the upper part of the neck though as I used my own neck muscles to crack it


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Thats very interesting  i can always feel the blood flowing to my brain again after a manipulation in my neck/back. But it's not lasting long enough. So i'm hoping craniosacral therapy will be more beneficial! Good luck tomorrow and let me know how it was, im a bit anxious for my own session thursday haha. Been reading a lot of succes stories about it and have read a lot about resurfacing trauma's and memories because of it. I'm hoping for some sort of emotional/energetical release, but my therapist already told me on the phone that we're taking it slow because of my situation.

By the way, do you also experience tension in your jaws and the bones just beneath the eyes? I do experience this when i'm tired or just really sore. Besides the all-over-the-body tension especially in the head, neck, shoulders and hamstrings.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

So just got back from Craniosacral. I was slightly sceptical but open minded to it. It was more subtle than I realised in that they just hold the head and neck in place really lightly. I didn't think this would do much but it is 2 hours later and I still feel a bit strange... I don't want to overstate anything as this may be nothing so won't say a lot yet. The main effects are meant to take 24-48 hours so will update then. But at the moment it seems to have had a real lasting effect, nothing that I can describe yet, just more relaxed and it feels like my brain is getting better blood flow lol

I will come back and update, as I am unsure if this is just placebo or what. It felt so subtle what she did but I don't know what to think right now so I am reading more into what it is actually supposed to do. I have read before that some theorise that the body has 'tides' that can be felt and adjusted... but I don't buy that. Either way it SEEMS to have done something so will update as the days go on. Am up for going again at the minute though

Yes I get tension in the jaw and face, which seems better right now. I know what you mean when you say all-over-the-body tension. Me too! I feel quite relaxed right now, and thought this might be a pseudo-science, and now I'm not sure what to think! lol


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Well it's a good thing you feel more relaxed though, might see some more change in the coming days or after some more sessions. Maybe your quality of sleep will be a bit better?

I'm sad to say that my session got postponed to monday.. i was really looking forward to the session today, but i guess i'll have to wait then 

Let me know if anything changes


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

AH damn, I was looking forward to hearing from you today as I want to know that this isn't a placebo effect lol I feel it has helped, I have been slightly more focused and relaxed so had more energy as well, which was perhaps thanks to a better nights sleep. I have booked my next appointment for the 30th so we can compare notes then.

I an optimistic about this, even though there is no solid science and I don't agree with the theories out there as to why it works. Which for me is always a big part of trying something, good scientific research and a solid hypothesis for why it works. We know that cranial bones can't be moved and that the main thing effecting flow of cerebrospinal fluid is breathing (also called 'primary respiration- I guess as oxygen/nutrient flow to the CNS is pretty dam important).

So, I don't agree with the hypothesis but what I feel/felt is like my brain/head/face was more relaxed...weird to say but tension in my face and 'brain' (lol) felt as though it had gone... anyway, will see how the 2nd session goes. Looking forward to hearing about your experience Dutchie

P.s I have started lying on my back on the floor more (carpeted) so to relax my spine, and actually feel my spine/neck and relax it if there is tension. That has also seemed to help the last few days


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

So here's my cranio experience:

I had the appointment at 11AM and tbh i was terrified and pretty anxious to go there. I was almost shaking lol.

She started asking me questions about my childhood and birth and we came to the conclusion that there were some early minor trauma's (which can be pretty heavy for a newborn). After that i went on the massage table and she started with my feet. It was an extremely warm touch and i felt a few things happening, things like a few shivers and more pressure in my head. My legs also started to shake a little (just like TRE), but that stopped after a few minutes. I can't say if the shaking happened because of me being anxious or that my body was actually releasing stuff.

She then moved to my pelvis and placed her hand just under the left side of my tailbone. It was again very warm and gentle, as if she did nothing at all. I didnt experience anything else besides feeling a lot of pressure in my head. Also i was feeling very fatigued afterwards and still am (which can also be a result of me feeling very anxious and tensed before the appointment).

So i cant say much more at this point, have to see where a (good) night of sleep will get me haha and maybe let it rest for a few days.

How are you feeling as of now Broken? Hope you're still feeling more relaxed


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes not an awful lot appears to happen, but I have felt good since and more relaxed yes. I have another appointment in a few weeks so will see how that goes. Might try and get something sooner elsewhere though.

Hopefully you will sleep better. I felt an odd spaciousness in my head lol as if there was tension in my face, neck head and brain. She said the effects might take time as it has been like this for 14 years, I did definitely feel some tension grow stronger and then release in my neck. Will see how the next session goes, let me know how things go in the next few days!


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Still been sleeping a lot better and generally felt more relaxed, aware and awake I guess. Sleep has been the big thing that seems better, and having many dreams a night. I've said it before here but I think dreams are the brain dealing with emotions that were suppressed during the day so it is a good thing. Also dreams are the last stage of sleep so if you remember them you know you have been through at least one sleep cycle.

It is slow and subtle improvements but I feel positive. It is either the craniosacral therapy or Imipramine. I feel it is the neck adjustment as I feel tension has left the neck and from there my whole head and face feels more relaxed. The main thing I notice is when I go to bed I lie down and can just lie still and feel my body relax SO much more. Still takes me 30 mins to get to sleep which is still better than before. Plus I don't fidget and toss and turn for an hour before bed trying to relax. It just seems to happen a lot quicker. Again, could be Imipramine but I don't think it is

Will update here after my 2nd session which is on the 29th. It is with a different therapist, but they are nearer to me so should be able to go every couple of weeks from then. Let me know how you are getting on dutchie when you can


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

Did nothing for me so far. Slept worse the 1st night and felt VERY depressed the next day.

I don't know about dreaming though. I do dream every night but only after i already woke up once around 5:30 AM. Also my dreams are soooo distant, it feels like a weird memory and i dont feel any emotion whatsoever. Pretty weird because a year ago (also DP) i sometimes had very vivid dreams with a lot of emotion, like i was actually experiencing the dream.

I'm still going in for a second session though, but if its the same result i'm probably going to stop, will have to see by then..

I'm glad it does something for you though


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Ah no sorry to hear it didn't help you







this is why I said at the beginning my DP and your DP... I think sadly, we are all different and there will be different 'cures' or things that help.

I am 90% certain it has helped me, 10% unsure if it is the Imipramine but it has been nearly 5 months now since I started taking it. I will see how the 2nd session goes then consider coming off the meds. Consider taking Imipramine or Clomipramine if it doesn't help you

For me dreams are always emotional and they are there to express emotions in a safer context. We can't punch someone when they anger us, or cry when we are upset in a social situation, we try to stop blushing etc I think it is just those moments getting expressed, otherwise we would be numb if we suppressed them to much (DP)


----------



## DerealizedDutchie (Oct 26, 2018)

How was your 2nd session Broken?


----------

